# Silver or Anthracite



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Really depends on the wheel, but intend to prefer darker wheels.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Currently looking at these two


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah, I prefer the darker ones as well. But I genuinely like the ones on yours already lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I think maybe the silver actually. The anthracite ones might blend in...if they had a little pop of color, like a rim stripe, or some color on the spoke inset theyd be killer though.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Dark ones with slight accent ... 👍😎
(IMHO of course)


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> I think maybe the silver actually. The anthracite ones might blend in...if they had a little pop of color, like a rim stripe, or some color on the spoke inset theyd be killer though.


I think you’re right! I’ll probably just get the silver ones and put black lug nuts and center caps to have it pop out a bit more. Thank you!


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Umm, both. These are a set of 17" accessory wheels for a Sonic. I kept the silver lug nuts but opted for dark gray center caps.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

nathanroe72 said:


> Umm, both. These are a set of 17" accessory wheels for a Sonic. I kept the silver lug nuts but opted for dark gray center caps.
> View attachment 288133


I also like how your window trim is black on top, and chrome on the bottom. It has greater contrast like that. I wanted to do that to my car, but I think the all-black trim looks fine the way it is lol


----------

